# When do you start agility training ?



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi all,

Just found interesting advice about a spoo - that one should not start jogging
or jumping with dogs younger than 14 mos . !

Is that true ??? Can that injure their hips :rolffleyes:


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

In general you shouldn't exercise a puppy until they are a year old....maybe not quite so old for a small breed, but to be safe I would wait a year. That means no long walks on pavement either. The exercise they get playing outside is really all they need. Don't want to damage the growth plates.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

With larger dogs like standard poodles, all that jumping can damage their growing bones. You can still do weave poles and the tunnel and low jumps that they don't actually JUMP over (just kinda run over) I believe though.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank you so much for the extra input :beauty (2): I did not know about that !!! I guess we learn as long as we live ; ).

Is any other kind of activity best to avoid during the first 12 mos. ? Like - going up and down the stairs or something like that :rolffleyes: ???

Thanks a bunch !!!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> With larger dogs like standard poodles, all that jumping can damage their growing bones. You can still do weave poles and the tunnel and low jumps that they don't actually JUMP over (just kinda run over) I believe though.


Actually weave poles shouldn't be done until at least 1 1/2 years old as the twisting can damage their spines.

But yes, no jumping over elbow height until at least 1 1/2 years old as it can damage their growth plates. I know a Standard Poodle puppy that was made to jump in and out of a ute, owner's didn't know, the puppy developed walking problems (but luckily it worked out reasonably well), and then completely unrelated got Addisons 

But yes, growth plates can be damaged in bigger breeds, so little exercise on hard surfaces like concrete etc., never make a large dog jump on concrete either.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Jack !!! I also saw that you posted on another thread that up-and -down the stairs is a no-no for a puppy . So how old should be a puppy before it can go up and down the stairs ???

Thanks in advance


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Thanks Jack !!! I also saw that you posted on another thread that up-and -down the stairs is a no-no for a puppy . So how old should be a puppy before it can go up and down the stairs ???
> 
> Thanks in advance


Well, it really depends on the stairs, and how they go down them.

If they are soft carpet stairs, they should be fine if they can walk up them easily, but monitor them going down, as they tend to take some steps in groups, so try and get them to take 1 at a time, making sure they don't jump the last couple. It won't really do too much damage if they are 7-8 months old, it really depends on how they go down the stairs and how much growing they have.
So, *walking[/B up and down the stairs should be fine if the can easily manage it, but make sure they don't just take many coming down.

If they are concrete etc. I wouldn't let them walk down unless it is a very small gradient. 

There is no really definite age, it just really depends if they take them all together which is basically jumping off something high, and how easily they can do it.*


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

OK, so I dont read to far into this...

Are you saying do not take them on walks on pavement? Ex: Sidewalks/Pavement? Thats excersize to me.


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

jak said:


> Well, it really depends on the stairs, and how they go down them.
> 
> If they are soft carpet stairs, they should be fine if they can walk up them easily, but monitor them going down, as they tend to take some steps in groups, so try and get them to take 1 at a time, making sure they don't jump the last couple. It won't really do too much damage if they are 7-8 months old, it really depends on how they go down the stairs and how much growing they have.
> So, *walking[/B up and down the stairs should be fine if the can easily manage it, but make sure they don't just take many coming down.
> ...


*
So how many reps does your dog do on the stairs when they are just starting out?*


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

LOL Try stopping Mandy from running jumping and living life to the fullest. She has always lived like this from puppy on. I did not ask her to run jump or spin she just lives life to the fullest when given the opertunity.
Would I have done classes with her at a young age NO but deffinatly thinking about it now she is the talk of the dog park with her running. People just laugh when she begs their dog to chase her but they can never catch her and give up.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Mandycasey'smom said:


> LOL Try stopping Mandy from running jumping and living life to the fullest. She has always lived like this from puppy on. I did not ask her to run jump or spin she just lives life to the fullest when given the opertunity.
> Would I have done classes with her at a young age NO but deffinatly thinking about it now she is the talk of the dog park with her running. People just laugh when she begs their dog to chase her but they can never catch her and give up.


Yes Olie is a busy boy! He zooms around and now jumps on and off the couch and my bed, I have a bench he jumps up on and then the bed. Also we walk all our dogs close to a mile at least 3-5 times a week...


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

Olie said:


> OK, so I dont read to far into this...
> 
> Are you saying do not take them on walks on pavement? Ex: Sidewalks/Pavement? Thats excersize to me.


You can walk them up the sidewalk a bit, but nothing more than 5 or 10 minutes at most. No long walks or anything like that. Save that for when the puppy is older.


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Fur Elite said:


> You can walk them up the sidewalk a bit, but nothing more than 5 or 10 minutes at most. No long walks or anything like that. Save that for when the puppy is older.


What about mini puppies? Can they walk on the sidewalk longer or only on the grass? Then I should carry him?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Its not so bad for once in a while, it's just constant repetition of it that can do damage. I'm no expert, but I do believe that puppies don't need to be strenuously exercised, just 10 minutes of so walk. Up and down stairs once in a while, but not like an everyday activity. It isn't so serious in small breeds, like mini poodle, but more so in larger spoo, german shepherd, etc.
But should still be taken into consideration.
Pavement walks should just be short, say to go to a grass area for a run around, so they don't all of a sudden freak out on a pavement when older.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I did some research on the net and wherever I looked it always goes something like this : "Only start Agility training when he is over 12 months old and 18 months old for the larger breeds as any injuries may not show until later in life. A dog's working life could be ruined and shortened if agility training is started too early or rushed."

I just think that in every-day life one has to use common sense and not over-exercise the puppy. Especially as a very young baby - spoo probably needs to take it easy and does things that feel comfortable for him/her. Running in the park is definitely different than "taking a dog for a long jog". I also think that pavement must be hard on the joints as it is on us humans :rolffleyes:.

For serious training of agility - it is obviously a no-no till puppy is at least 12 mons old . It make sense since their hips are not fully developed till 2 yars of age :rolffleyes: !

All in all - very interesting topic !

Thanks again to all who gave their impute and advice and shared their experience


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> I did some research on the net and wherever I looked it always goes something like this : "Only start Agility training when he is over 12 months old and 18 months old for the larger breeds as any injuries may not show until later in life. A dog's working life could be ruined and shortened if agility training is started too early or rushed."
> 
> I just think that in every-day life one has to use common sense and not over-exercise the puppy. Especially as a very young baby - spoo probably needs to take it easy and does things that feel comfortable for him/her. Running in the park is definitely different than "taking a dog for a long jog". I also think that pavement must be hard on the joints as it is on us humans :rolffleyes:.
> 
> ...


Yes that's about right.
But you can start doing the basics before then. Like getting them to follow you around, doing front crosses and changing sides, changing pace etc.

And you can start training equipment too.
Just set jumps, tyres etc. to lower than their elbows, and make sure it is on grass or equivalent. You can set dog walk to really low, usually without the ramps, and A frame just lying on the ground. Basically so the dog just gets used to it.
NO WEAVE POLES though until they are much older.
You can also teach them tricks, and get them clicker trained, which makes training oh so much easier.
Get them to touch a target on the ground with their nose, for contact training. Get them used to using their back legs as well, by getting them to put the front legs on a small square thing and then rotating around it.
Buja board, get them used to uneven surfaces, for the see saw.

The list just goes on.
There is more to agility than just jumping over things, also set points and w thingys to teach them how to jump properly, and getting them to drive to objects, like toys, food on plate, etc.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

jak said:


> But you can start doing the basics before then. Like getting them to follow you around, doing front crosses and changing sides, changing pace etc.


Was just about to say this.  While you shouldn't train too seriously until the dog has matured both physically and emotionally, I would say it's never too early to start training elements that you will use in agility. Our last PWD was actually entered in puppy obedience geared towards competitive dogs where they worked on balance, agility (eg: walking through a ladder to get used to legs) as well as basic obedience. You can teach commands (left, right, spot), watch me etc. Even getting them comfortable on the a frame, dog walk and teeter can happen while they're still little. It's just the joint stressing high jumping and weaving that should be avoided.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Was just about to say this.  While you shouldn't train too seriously until the dog has matured both physically and emotionally, I would say it's never too early to start training elements that you will use in agility. Our last PWD was actually entered in puppy obedience geared towards competitive dogs where they worked on balance, agility (eg: walking through a ladder to get used to legs) as well as basic obedience. You can teach commands (left, right, spot), watch me etc. Even getting them comfortable on the a frame, dog walk and teeter can happen while they're still little. It's just the joint stressing high jumping and weaving that should be avoided.


Exactly


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Those are great tips !!!! Starting with some obedience training early is a must anyway  and one can that start incorporating those "fancy moves" too  !!! 

Making puppy-friendly little exercises modified to the "ground level" is cute idea
: ! I wonder why nobody is making puppy-specific (friendly) equipment for "Agility Kindergarten " classes ; ) !!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I agree with the agility - or the more strenuous exercising/jumps etc that are involved. IMO taking a puppy (that has had its shots) for a walk lets say 15-30 minutes stroll grass and pavement mix maybe is healthy for their mind and body. Walking is a great way to teach dogs control, socialization and keep them active.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

And trying to make every single experience positive to the best of your ability, otherwise that can screw things up for the future.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh - Jak - that is a MUST : )) !!! If dog does not find it fun - than it definitely is out of the question !!!! At least , in my opinion ...


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Yup
Def so


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

When you start agility training, there is no need to put any jumps up, just run through the wings with the pole on the ground. One trainer I know, teaches young puppies to use the see saw quite early on, as they get used to planks moving. If they are taught the dog walk or a plank first, they freak when the see saw moves. I hung kitchen towels under chairs (I have toy poodles) and coming through them taught the pup the beginnings of a collapsed tunnel, kids crawl tunnels are great fun for pups and the rest of the family for that matter. Recalls down the middle of channel weaves won't hurt a young pup, so long as you don't close the weaves together and of course any obedience work is well worth doing. I personally use a clicker with my dogs and as Inca is so difficult to go away from me (send away), I use a mat as a target, which could be transferred to jumps when the time comes. It's all good fun, enjoy.


----------

